# Pheonix Rising [original RP]



## DB_Explorer (Jul 7, 2008)

This is the RP thread for Phoenix Rising for the OOC thread go 

HERE 

Now there are some rules: 

No Using someone else?s character unless they are not on and it is needed to advance the story or you have their permission.

Use good grammar and English, I don?t demand perfect but  try to proof read.

???.. *shrugs* 



Story so far: 

In recent days, In the year 2035, numerous events - foreign and domestic - have left Alicanto at a heightened state of security. After A nuclear weapon was detonated in Chechnya by ultra-nationalists, SPECTRE agents have received a tip that another three weapons were in route to Moscow. A Alicantian naval battle group came under attack by unknown submarine forces - The Navy is still determining a course of retaliation. A series of bombings have left section 9 searching for the culprit, And now it is in this climate that the men and women of three distinct organization, The Elite special forces of SPECTRE, the vanguards that is are the Alicantian armed forces and the Vigilant Sentinels of Section Nine. Now each must face their enemy, one that may it seems, be a common threat.


----------



## murasex (Jul 8, 2008)

// OOC - Sorry for the late approval. Good luck with the rp! //


----------



## General Calvin (Jul 9, 2008)

"We're going where?"

"Moscow, get you stuff together, we need to jack a ride to get that far."

"Too right we will." Grumbled Will as everyone rustled around gathering everything.

The small wooded area of Omsk. It had become to home of a small squad of SPECTRE soldiers for the past month. Waiting was one of the things they where worst at. But no one could say it wasn't comfortable. Now we had to leave quickly. All the SPECTRE units where on the move, there was a rally point in Moscow. Something high priority. More news when we got there.

I was the leader of my own unit. We where good at just about anything that needed done.

There where seven of us in total. We moved out quickly and quietly. We placed ourselves a mile away from a well traveled road by the Ultra-nationalist people. They had work trucks running through the back road all the time, carrying supply's and men. We had jacked one of their trucks before, for food. Before, I had thought it would have been a risk, but it was really easy to stash the truck in the woods. They didn't think anything of it, someone was attacking them all the time, it was nothing new. That truck had fed us for the last month.

We stopped at the road. We needed a transport truck. The problem was we didn't want to damage the truck and there would be men in it. And they would have guns.

"Mark, get yourself a spot to take out the driver. We want silenced shots. You take out the driver, I'll toss a smoke grenade in, we neutralize them and be on our way."

"Roger." said the squad.

We waited no more then ten minutes before a truck came around the corner. A troop truck just like I wanted. Perfect.

It came down the road slowly, bumping and tipping on the stone road. About two miles away was a camp for the enemy.

I heard the silenced shot from Mark. He was about twenty feet up a tree. I wouldn't have known he was there if I hadn't watched him climb up.

The truck started moving to the side. Vivian jumped out from her hiding spot and jumped into the cab. The truck turned back on course and slowed down as it went past me. I chucked the grenade in. Smoke started puring out of the back with the sound of coughing as Vivian stopped the truck and jumped out with the body of the driver.

The others came out of their hiding spots, took the stunned soldiers into the woods, and put them down.

We now had a good truck.

Greg, the vehicle specialist in the group, hopped into the driver seat. The rest of us piled into the back. We had a map that showed checkpoints for searching and points that where subject to pirating. We would avoid those spots. In the end in might be faster.

The truck started moving. We where on our way.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 9, 2008)

"My name is LT Colonol Voychek" A man, 41 years old was back a the Capital in Alicanto..waiting and thinking at a train station. Recent events were..extreme and he knew the very world could errupt into war. He stood there waiting as one of the trains skidded to a stop. Right in the train station..several people were getting off, none of them was who he was waiting for and then it happened.

There he was..a young man at the age of 28. His straight brown hair as his 6'3 side made him somewhat noticable. He looked around and there he spotted..Victor Voychek. The young man walked up to Voychek as he saluted. 

"Sir" He says as Voychek saluted back. It was none other then LT Commander John Roland. They were together back in America in the same Squadron.Numerous American pilots like John moved on to Alicanto for new advantures. Voychek mentored John and numerous other pilots back in America and thanks to him John rose the ranks to become a well known Ace. Know he finds himself here.. a new country and a new start.

"And this man, LT Commander John Roland was once a pupil of my mine..ever since those days fighting back in America he had demonstrated great ability and now look at him. An Ace with numerous medals and awards worthy of an Ace. He is sure to be a painful thorn to any airforce that is engaging him" Voychek thought.

He was going to be stationed in an Air Base several miles of the capital and with Voychek once more with him, it would prove interesting. The two continued to discuss about recent events..this was good, if he was lucky, he would lead his first mission in helping in a perhaps incoming Naval Battle..


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 13, 2008)

*Now what?!*

Daniel Bell watched as one of his Carriers helicopters landed, and has flight deck crew swarmed over the aircraft refueling it and ensuring it can go back out, and has soon as it landed it took off. 

?Situation report?? he asked his XO 

?well so far no luck finding the boats even when we go active?

?must be going between the thermocline?  The thermocline was a layer where the water changes temperature and causes sonar to bounce off hiding anything below the layer, or above if you ping your sonar below the layer ?every time they hear us drop the sonar from the choppers they duck to the layer where they are hidden? it was then that sirens started to scream.

Daniel rushed back onto the bridge ?SITREP!?

?sonar detected high speed screws, ID?ed as a torpedo, Frigates are attempting to intercept it with bubble decoys - sir?

?Helm full speed and take evasive maneuvers!? the Light carrier was smaller then the American super carriers or even the fixed wing carriers but even so the Ophion was not easy to turn, especially when there was an incoming torpedo ?How long until the torpedo hits?? 

?torpedo is 5 minutes from impact? replied the same sailor that informed Daniel of torpedo in the first place. We all waited for the impact of the torpedo, but it never happened. ?The torpedo missed off the stern!? the Sailors good news  was cut short by a massive explosion.


?The Johnson has been hit!? The torpedo had detonated off it bow.

?launch all rescue aircraft and call up the tugs!?  Has Daniel yelled orders an officer came running up ?what??

?TOTCOM* message for you sir? replied the officer handing me a folded piece of paper. 

?dismissed? said Daniel has he unfolded the paper, it said this:

Strike group five, is to head with all possible speed to the Archer Island training facility to support defense of the island from an assault started 1 hour ago, more information will be given has acquired, but heavy amour and equipment brought in on cargo ships, unknown AA systems.


?Wonderful? was all he could say


(( A/N: TOTCOM: Theater, Operational and Tactical command, its like NORAD and also under a mountain))


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 13, 2008)

OOC: ok u can remove me from this RP, i dont understand ne of this XD lol


----------



## Caedus (Jul 13, 2008)

"Confirm that" Voychek asked as he talked on the phone in the main office building. A voice responded on the other line. "Understood.." Voychek responded as he hung up. He looked over his shoulder as the LT Commander stood poised, several other America pilots he also mentored was with John. They were waiting for the news of the incoming assualt..a first mission, they were all eager for it.

"We havent recieved information to deploy but be prepared to scamble as soon as possible" Voychek stated.

"Understood..we'll keep ready to move" John stated as he glanced behind him. Aircraft were ready to deploy as the information did spread fast. He had gotten here and already something was going on. It was odd considering he hadnt met any of the pilots here besides those he was familar with. Still it was like the first time..

John headed off the hanger as he saluted to the LT Colonel..any moment.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 13, 2008)

ChamberTrist said:


> OOC: ok u can remove me from this RP, i dont understand ne of this XD lol



((ooc: ok ))


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 13, 2008)

*Good news and bad*

?This Delta leader approaching the target? The archer training facility was actually two small islands next to each other, a quarter of one island was a bombing and gun range the rest of the two islands was set up has two mock countries used in war games, the flight of five F-35b?s now heading over the island had surveillance equipment on board. They had just approached the beach, crowded with huge tanker sized ships whose fronts opened up to allow equipment to come out, when all hell broke loose - in the form of Surface to air missiles or SAM?s for short.

?ALL UNITS BREAK OFF!? all the aircraft broke off on pre-decided routes has they launched flares to avoid the missiles.

This event was instantly broadcasted the Ophion?s command center ?Dam it! We don?t have Wild Weasel equipment! - get command on the line to bring in air force units!? Yelled Daniel using the nickname for units that attack enemy air defenses. They could use their own cruise missiles to take out the AA but Some AA systems could be configured to take out inbound missiles.

?TOTCOM is already scrambling unit?s the army will bring airborne units after they deal with the SAM?

?What intel did we get?? Daniel asked the photos from the jets were sent digitally. 

?Well at first glance id say three Panmax sized cargo ships, unloading two brigades worth of amour, double that for infantry and they also have support like artillery and AA?

?any anti-ship missiles?? Daniel asked.

?can?t tell them from the SAM?s, but I have good news - the only way they can bring new supplies is by ship? replied the Intelligence officer.

?how is that good news?? Daniel asked

?it means we get something to shoot at? 

?SHIP SITED ON RADAR!?


----------



## Caedus (Jul 13, 2008)

"Information recieved, LT Commander. Green light to engage, be wary of hostile air defenses. Scarmble your fighters" Voychek stated who had called John into his office when word reached him of the news. This was what they were waiting for.. John nodded as he darted of towards the hanger. Within moments fighters were bringing brought out into the runway in 3's. 12 fighters...5 of them were F-22 Raptors with the LT Commander within the first group, 3 of them, four of groups. The information recieved was brief but they would make up for it as information would be flooding in..

"Green light, you may proceed" The control tower stated.

"Roger, Raptors are off" John stated as he accelerated his F-22 into afterburners for the extra push. The burning flames shooting out from the jet as it propelled down the runway as after reaching a certain speed, they began to take off as the second group headed on towards their mission area...


----------



## General Calvin (Jul 15, 2008)

"Stay down, keep quiet." I whispered to my team.

We had stopped on a ridge. We had taken an old road down to the city. It came down a mountain that overlooked the fairly large city. The truck was behind us, and we had a very sheer drop of about one hundred fifty feet to the ground. It was a rock-face that, unfortunately for us, had a weird white glow to it... at night.

I was looked down at where our road would end up. There was a roadblock. A big one, for such a small road. It occurred to me that they somehow found out we where coming, but that was impossible.

But I had a plan.

"So... what's the plan?" Asked Holly.

Holly was a small girl around 25, the youngest member in the team. She was the explosive expert, and an absolute pyro.

"Well, I think your going to like it." I said, looking down at the roadblock through binoculars.

"Yeah, and what makes you say that?" She asked with an evil grin.

"It involves some fuses, smoke grenades, and a lot of C-4." I said.

She smiled.

---------------------

I took the small control. It looked almost like the control for a game console, but more advanced.

Holly had taken our truck and filled the back with explosives, enough to destroy a small building. Greg and Ron hooked the steering, acceleration, brake, and gears to the control I now held. It didn't take a genius to figure out what we where going to do.

I started up the truck and steered it down the steep hill as my team moved into the brush on the right of the road. I was still on the left, watching the truck as it went down, down, down.

I brought it to a stop at the start of the roadblock. Some med with rifles walked around to the back as a officer went to the drivers door.

He stepped up, , peeked in, looked around, and called him men off.

He called a couple more people over and one stood to the side and lifted the tarp covering the back while the other five stood back rifles at the ready.

He flapped the back open.

I saw through my Binoculars that their jaws drop. They started to scramble away.

I pressed the little red button on the controller. The truck exploded.

I ducked back into the brush with my team.

"Update." I whispered.

"All clear." Said Mark.

"See any at all?" I asked.

"Two, building on the left, and the real tall one there on the right. One at a time, two shots. Unless there was a small camp up there they won't find the body's for some time.

"Good, quickly now."

We went down the hill. We could already hear the sirens coming.

We went down and jumped from the brush into a small field. There was tall grass and we had to crawl to keep out of sight, but we wouldn't be seen.

Once through it we ran low into one of the buildings across the road from the field. By this time where was emergency crews running and shouting and more soldiers keeping watch as a team went up the hill.

I shut the door behind me and we looked around. I tried to open my eyes. They where open. They I saw that it was just dark. I turned on my night goggles.

I looked around, saw no one, and told them to do the same.

"Find us." I said.

Someone in the dark told us what do it. I couldn't tell who it was, but we knew where to go, so that was something.

We moved through the city. Nothing bad happened. We got the the building for the meeting first, through the basement. We waited.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 22, 2008)

*Training from hell*

Private Suzaku Kururugi looked through the gunner sight of 120 millimeter smoothbore cannon of his Spartan main battle tank, the gun was the same type used on the American Abrams, actually as  he thought about it a lot of what Alicanto made use of research and technology of other countries, their fighter jet used research from the F-22, most of this tank systems where based off the British challenger or American Abrams.  But his thoughts where cut off by a distinctive whine, the whine of artillery shells.

?Outbound? said the commander over tank intercom, what this meant was that the UAV acting has an artillery spotter had found targets- Kururugi looked though his gunners scope has he saw the enemy infantry get cut down by the artillery shells but then out of the heat haze of the smoke emerged a shape enemy not to different from his own tank, he was already turning the turret when his commander yelled out the position of the tank.

?Tank  12 o?clock SABOT -FIRE!? our tank was one of two dozen on the ridge line near the beach, it was the first defensive line, the second was across a river, but that was not important  what was the slug of depleted uranium heading down range for a T-72 tank, it along with a half dozen of his fellow T-72?s erupted in explosions. But more tanks kept coming, even state of art tanks could not deal with numbers and it was easily three two one. The tanks began to back-up first the flanks then the center, meaning that Kururugi?s tank would go last. Each section of the line was suppose to retreat over a bridge when the last of that section got across they where blown, but has Kururugi?s tank got hit and disabled on the last bridge, and enemy where advancing onto the bridge. 

?Everyone out!? yelled the commander, one thing about the Spartan tank was it had a rear escape hatch which allowed everyone to get out quickly. Kururugi stopped has he crossed the bridge and looked back in time to witness the artillery hammer the bridge into non existence. 

He was handed a Rifle by his tanks loader ?Infantry is falling back to the town, us included, command seems to think that they?ll have the bridge back up my tomorrow?


?and we still don?t know who they are?? 


?Nope- so any last words before we get wiped out by a nameless foe??


?This is one hell of a training program?


----------



## General Calvin (Jul 23, 2008)

"Calvin, I'm damned happy to see what's left of your face in this gloom."

"Ivannov, glad to see you as well."

Ivannov was a Russian traitor to the Russians. To us, he was an informant and one of our best unit commanders.

"Everyone how couldn't get into the city without a bang was told to fall back to a safe zone. Basically a bunker. We thought worst comes to worst my team would have to do the job without backup."

"I must have missed the message." I said. "Because we had to blow up about three cars, the transport we used to get here, and a road block to get in. They still don't know what the hell happened, but they'll be keeping close watch on the city. I said.

"Aw well, it will probably be worth it."

"What needs to be done?" I asked.

"New word came in from command, a very well encrypted message from about as high up as you can get. Damn I love those guys." He said, staring off into space. He had always had a thing for creepy silent weird guys, not at all un-like himself. "Anyway, the job is an assassination, which is why I'm so damn happy to see you."

He put a small circular device on the table. I noticed it was a small projector. It would show a small hologram.

It showed a man, with quite a few scares on his already not-to-pleasant looking face. He had short blond hair that was about as filthy as you could imagine, and he looked like he was mad at everything all at the same time.

"Nickolai." Said Ivannov. "He's the leader of a few regiment's of soldiers posted in the area. The high-ups want him taken out so they can preform a job."

"What's the job?"

"We have not been told, but by the sound of it, we could be involved, we might not be. It depends on something, and I sure wish I knew what." He said with a grim look.

"So we just need to kill him?"

"Yes, but we need to do it preferably without getting ourselves killed as well. He is, needless to say, very well defended. Your team is best with assassinations. I figured you all could call the shots."

"What would be our best opening?" I asked.

"He is going on a trip to a training camp to look into some new recruits. He will be in a convoy but it shouldn't be too hard to get him, with your expertise."

"He better not be going right to where we came from." I muttered darkly.

"No. In fact, I believe he is going farther north. There is an old road which would be the ideal place to get him. But, that, of course, is your area to decide."

"Lead the way." I said.

--------------------------------

We headed out in another truck. This one was stolen in about the same manner as ours had, but this one didn't end up full of explosives and sent down to a road-block with armed guards. We drove north for about an hour before stopping in a wooded area. I got out.

"What do you think?" Asked Ivannov.

"Hmm." I said. I was looked this way and that. Looked at the slightest details.

"It's ok." I said. "Is there a bridge up ahead?" I asked.

"There is."

"Good. I will give you the plan."

---------------------------------

There are two things you must learn about assassinations. ONe, where the target is. Two, what the target has himself at all times.

Lucky for us, Nickolai had decided night was safer then day, but there is one thing he overlooked.

A professional knows that night or day, you need to be under cover. Because with a pair of expensive glasses, you can see in the night as well as you could at sunrise.

Three of us. Me, Mark, my teams sniper, and Greg, Ivannov's sniper, where all on a ridge that overlooked the road.

We needed to have four scouts to locate the target before he got to the point. That can be easy or hard.

"Report. He is in the third car, passenger seat."

My other three scouts confirmed. We now knew where our target was.

They came next to the field that marked our area.

"Open fire when they get into the middle." I said quietly.

They moved along at considerable speed for such a small un-even road at night.

"Fire."

The three of us took a shot. No one hit, but the car sped up. We fired the second rounds. One nipped right by his head and he ducked down.

"Dammit!" I said. "Holly, get ready, third car. Hit them when their right in the middle."

"Gotcha."

On any bridge, they would check before going over. You had to be careful whether the target or the assassin. Bridges where the spot that was weak, the opportunity.

Needless to say, he had stationed guards to check the area and keep it safe until they had gone through. We just hid our explosives.

When the truck reached the middle, the bridge exploded.

When the truck hit the group, the ground exploded. Just for good measure.

"Let's get out of here."

We moved quickly through the forest to another road. A different one, and drove the the safe zone. That was one of the easiest assassinations I had ever pulled off. Something was wrong with that.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 20, 2008)

“Sir the cargo ship just launched five objects heading toward the fleet at high speed- missiles sir, and theirs another 4 ships also inbound- MORE PROJECITCLES! 20 missiles inbound!” Has the missiles came streaking in the passed by their counterparts launched from the Alicanto ships all headed for the supposed cargo ships, while you could had harpoon missiles launchers to a ship it was harder to provide adequate anti-missile protection, something the navy ships did not lack. 

The ships rolling airframe missiles systems and CIWS gatling guns responded to their automatic computer directives and started firing on the inbound missiles, 3 down, four down, 9 down. Five missiles impacted three ships with devastating results, three impacted Bell’s carrier,  its fight deck became a dented ruin has the explosion dented  the armored flight deck the other two hit two frigates blowing the amid ship where their Kevlar protection was the weakest. 

“Damage report!” croaked bell, through the now smoke filled combat control center, the rooms fan struggling with the huge amount of smoke 

“fires on the deck 4 aircraft lost, fires in deck based fuel and ammo depots, but we still have engine and watertight integrity”

“good, the rest of the ships, and our friends”

“two frigates down, ships moving in to rescue, and all enemy vessels are down”

“Tell command we can’t hold position, fall back” ordered Bell “Dammit!” he muttered

"ah sir" 

"what?"

"we just got a transmission meant for a SPECTRE mission in russia i think"

"whats it say?"

"three large radiation sources- Nukes it says on its way into Moscow"


----------



## General Calvin (Aug 25, 2008)

"What do you mean he's 'not dead'?" I asked angrily.

All the SPECTRE teams where in a camp made for a meeting. One of our insiders had just informed us that Nickolai wasn't dead.

"Yup. Not dead. He wasn't the guy in the seat, but in a special box made to withstand a small bomb. He waited a bit after the attack them got out and limped to the camp."

"Dammit!" I said, making fists. "I knew it was too easy. So what is the problem. Why did we need him anyway?"

Ivannov was the one to answer. "He is a weapons dealer. He was going to transport Nukes to them. Three warheads. If everything went right, his men would send them on their way. If he was betrayed or killed, they wouldn't be sent. Now we need to find the convoy. This, I'm afraid to say, it going to be a little more up-close and personal them the assassination. Which was why we tried to kill him.

"Now that they know he was attacked, they will be very careful with them. The problem is, if they go off, we die too."

"I hate jobs that don't have a simple way to win." I grumbled.


----------

